# SALE- used rafting accessories - Biminis!



## Whitewater Tube Co.

We have lots of great quality rafting accessories for sale. Super low sale prices last through Monday. We have Bimini covers for rafts for $150 Including the mounting hardware. DRE aluminum dryboxes for as little as $349. Drop bags starting at $37. DRE raft frames for as little as $500. Carlisle and Sawyer oars for cheap. Paco pads starting at $130. All of this gear is in great condition. These deals only last through tomorrow. 

3600 Arapahoe ave. 10am to 6pm.


----------



## Andy H.

ADMIN EDIT - Paco pad discussion moved to the thread about Paco Pads. Also have an email to Jack's and DRE to see if they can provide guidance. I've got a DRE pad and I'm pretty sure it's made by Jack's.


----------



## dexmeadows

Hello do you have anything left? If so what?


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## AndTheLab

Ha ha


----------



## InflatableSteve

Just a couple of years too late.


----------



## restrac2000

Andy needs to fire up his time machine again.


----------

